# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Dream-In a Hotel!

## ruthy123

Hi There :smiley: . For the last few weeks, every single night without fail, I have been having a dream where I have been staying in some form of hotel/and or apartment. The dream has varied from me being in my room, to the hotel bar, to the resteraunt. In every dream, there is either people from work there, or members of my family, or friends. A lot of the time I and others around me are drunk

The dreams have been very, very strange. There are family memebers in my dream who I havent seen for a long time,and all the time, they at first dont want to talk to me, but then within seconds are laughing and joking with me, as if on my side

The dreams where my friends are at the hotel, are very blurred and dark. I have also been getting sunburnt in the dream!!!!

Anyone have a clue on what the hells going on in my head?!!

----------


## daeryk

A hotel in a dream symbolizes your mind while you mentally or emotional escape, take it easy, and take part in leisurely behavior.  The message of the dreams may be that you have problems you need to with, but you aren't putting all you efforts towards dealing with them.

----------

